# New to the Forum. New to Smoking.



## Big Fletch 111 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey everyone! Been reading through some of the posts. Interesting stuff. I am brand new to smoking meat. My family got me a new smoker yesterday for Father’s Day so I am going to give it a shot. Not a fancy smoker - they got me the Char-Broil 40” Offset.  It should serve as a good starter. Already seasoned it as instructed and first smoke (Boston butt) will be this coming weekend.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 17, 2019)

Welcome.  Enjoy the new hobby.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 17, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 17, 2019)

Don't trust the temp gauge on the door.  Those button dial indicators are notorious for being off.  You can remove it a test in boiling water to check accuracy.

It would behoove you to get at least a dual probe thermometer to monitor your pit and meat temps.  Find your hot spots before your cook so you can move the meat around to speed or slow the cook.

I usually have one probe in the meat and one on the rack near it. 

If you are going to use charcoal, I would recommend Royal Oak as a good retail brand of charcoal.

Welcome from Wisconsin...


----------



## Big Fletch 111 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank for the welcome!  

They got me a large bad of Cowboy hickory and oak lump charcoal. Is that good?

As for temp gauges, I have a Thermoworks dual probe on order.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2019)

Like JC said, definitely get another form of temperature probe.

And remember..if at first you don't succeed..eat the results and don't tell any one!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2019)

Soon as you start you will be addicted and smoking something every weekend. Enjoy that new rig! Guaranteed to put out some good Q


----------



## ofelles (Jun 17, 2019)

Enjoy but be afraid, MCS (More Cooker Syndrome) will take a hold and not let go


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 17, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Enjoy but be afraid, MCS (More Cooker Syndrome) will take a hold and not let go


 Yep, and hide your wallet.  Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## Big Fletch 111 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey, thanks everyone. I have been sufficiently warned. By the way, from just northeast of Louisville, Ky here.


----------

